# Reparatur von Echoloten



## Sascha1967 (4. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
kann einer von euch auch Echolote reparieren?
Ich besitze ein Eagle 640C DF und habe es die letzten 3 Jahre nicht mehr eingeschaltet. 
Nun wollte ich es mit nach Norwegen nehmen und habe mir extra noch eine neue Batterie gekauft. 
Als ich es dann einschalten wollte, blieb der Bildschirm schwarz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich habe das Gefühl, als hätte sich Software gelöscht.
Man kann nur beim Einschalten für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde den klassischen Piepton hören.
Das traurige daran ist, dass das Echolot maximal 20 Betriebsstunden gelaufen ist.
Über jede Art von Hilfe bin ich dankbar.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Mollebulle (4. August 2015)

*AW: Reparatur von Echoloten*

Habe meinen Lowrance Mark-5XPro Fishfinder durch Kurzschluss geschrottet....(Anschlusskabel mit Steckverbindung lag im Wasser..)Da ich keine Sicherung vorgeschaltet hatte (hat mir ein Angelkumpel erst DANACH empfohlen) ist das Gerät jetzt tot.Ein angerufener Händler meinte, dass sich eine Reparatur für dieses (200 Euro ) Teil nicht lohnen würde !!??!!Hab´s jetzt mal einem Elektronikbastler gegeben Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliches erfahren müssen ...?
_________________________________________________________________________>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>scheint ich war der einzige Dödel dem so was passiert ist #c  |kopfkrat   #t


Hi Sascha 1967
 habe o. g. HILFERUF im Februar ins Board gestellt, aber wirklich geholfen hat mir niemand ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich ein neues Teil gekauft....:choffentlich hast Du mehr Glück


----------



## davman (5. August 2015)

*AW: Reparatur von Echoloten*

Hi
Leider kann man diese Geräte nicht zu einem vernünftigen Preis reparieren. Die meisten Geräte sind verschweißt und Du kommst da nicht ran, ohne sie zu beschädigen. Danach bekommt man sie nicht wieder dicht. Wenn Du einen richtigen Elektronikbastler kennst, dann läßt sich da sicher was machen, aber gewerblich wirst Du da keinen finden. 

LG
davman


----------



## Seewolf 01 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Reparatur von Echoloten*

Prüfe doch bitte mal deine neue Batterie ob die auch voll geladen ist, denn die Geräte schalten automatich ab, wenn zu wenig Spannung vorhanden ist.


----------

